# DSG blew up over weekend $12,000 to replace Need some options and help im modded and flagged



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

So My 15 S3 went out , Im at 35,000 miles and I am APR stage 1 and DSG tune via APR. None of this problem is on APR I actually very happy with them. I came to stop gave it some gas to go and it was acting like in neutral. Every check engine light came on as well and car informed me to put in park. Towed to Dealer and to zero surprise said it went bad and im flagged and it will not be covered under warranty. A new unit is right about $10,000 they said plus labor. 

I fully understand the "Pay to Play" concept and just looking into options to salvage situation from anyone who maybe dealt with this. 

I did start with phone call to APR to see if they went any deeper into DSG other than clutch packs and they don't themselfs, so if it was gearing they don't touch that.


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Did you notice anything weird before it went? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

nope instant. I drive car hard all the time but it is cared for. It should not be having this issue.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've had mine do the neutral thing, I took my foot off the gas and it seems to go back into gear and it seems fine. 

When I cold start sometimes it really seems to struggle some days, seems to jolt and boost isn't kicking in. Once it warms up I'm good. 

I might just trade in for the RS3 in case mines going down this path too. Hahaha - worst part is I'd likely run and tune the RS3 right away. 

Good luck with your car, that sucks and is ****ty to hear. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

I would try and get a second opinion... It might be something small? Even if you take it apart and rebuild it using aftermarket parts like DSG clutch packs....ect..... I don't think you need to replace it The dealer is...:screwy: and when you do rebuild it, I am pretty sure it wont run anywhere near the $10K the :screwy: dealer quoted you.

You can also try and source out a salvaged S3 that has a good DSG in it as an option too... But try the 1st suggestion...^


----------



## mrandrewau (Jan 17, 2017)

is it possible to flash the DSG tune back to stock and try it from there?


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

Who is your insurance company? If you have Geico and are signed up for their mechanical breakdown coverage
you should be able to go through them. I've read of someone doing that before when they were flagged at the dealer.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've heard this before, a few people on vortex have had luck with GEICO. Worth a shot... 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Curious about geico, if that's legit I might switch from State Farm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

"Your new car is your baby, so it deserves a little extra protection. MBI is available for new or leased cars that are less than 15 months old and with less than 15,000 miles.

Once you've purchased MBI, you can renew it for up to seven years or 100,000 miles (whichever comes first). After a $250 deductible on a covered loss, MBI covers repairs to all mechanical parts of the car (except for maintenance and wear and tear*)"

Sounds interesting

https://www.geico.com/auto-insurance/mechanical-breakdown-insurance/


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

damn that sucks!!! maybe someone stole your car and it ended up in a fiery mess in a ditch? jk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Where is the car now? Did you leave it at the dealership? I would scan it for codes to see what comes up. Also if you just lightly took off and that happened that might not be a bad thing. I would be much more concerned if you were hammering it and something happened at 6k full load. Like others have mentioned maybe get it flashed back to stock and see what happens. I know your looking at worst case scenario which is fine but I think you need to investigate the situation a little more. You may be overthinking it and the DSG may not be toast.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

I would probably sell it and get a different car. Sounds like our DSGs aren't particularly robust.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

I just can't understand the policy of the car dealers. It seems like if something goes wrong on a major component/part their first option is to replace the whole thing new. On this particular case having to replace a whole DSG transmission is a questionable move. What exactly is broken?. does the case had a 5" whole? are all the gears bents or broken? I am sure that most of the components are just fine. To me a catastrophic failure would be a input shaft or output shaft breaking in two and destroying the DSG casing or like a gear breaking in smaller pieces.

Either way, your best bid would be getting a used one or even buying one in Mexico or Canada. Here is the best website for finding used parts:car-parts.com This website is the link of all junk yards in the northern american hemisphere. You can serach by price, distance, year, etc. Good luck!


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

damn, that sucks. only other DSG failure on the S3's I heard of was the clutches. I was hoping the S3's DSG wouldn't have the same problems as the B8 S4's do, it sounds like a mechatronic issue. If they have any mechatronic repair/replacement kits for the s3 like they do for the s4, that might be worth a shot.

I agree with the above, it sucks the dealerships don't know how to fix these transmissions and have to throw their hands up in the air and say replace the whole thing.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

chiphead said:


> I would probably sell it and get a different car. Sounds like our DSGs aren't particularly robust.


Really? I work at Audi and haven't heard of any issues over my time. Unfortunately he's had troubles here with his DSG but to say they aren't tough or built well isn't​ correct in the least. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

is it outrageous to believe our dsg transmissions can last over 200k milles?


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Update. This is my plan and hope it resolves the issue. First this most likely was my fluid got low/ old or cooked and this caused the clutch plates damage. If you are going to run a tune and DSG tune I would change fluid more often and check its level. I drove car from dealer to other side of town and under hard load they were slipping fairly bad. Talking with APR and shop i am using we are thinking starting with replacing clutch packs with APR upgrade and see if this resolves the issue. 
This option will be a few thousand dollars, and much better performance. If this does not resolve issue the shop will source or send off entire transmission for rebuild and this will still be a lot cheaper than dealer option of entire new transmission. The dealer will also NOT just replace clutch plates.
The transmission during the drive was smooth shifting through all the gears in standard/ Sport and Manual mode yesterday and only slipping when on gas little hard but was slipping bad with any more pressure. Codes cleared before drive and none came on during drive. So i am hoping the above plan of action fixes issues. Wish me luck!


----------



## radbaldguy (Feb 23, 2016)

Good luck. I really hope the new clutch pack and a service get you sorted out. DSG failure is a faint nightmare that crosses my mind from time to time; sorry you're going through it. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Hessen7R (May 2, 2016)

chiphead said:


> I would probably sell it and get a different car. Sounds like our DSGs aren't particularly robust.


First I've heard and I've had two DSGs with no problem. Touch wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGT03 (Jan 16, 2017)

So why did the DSG's give out? It's only one of four things:

Factory defect
Ecu tune
Dsg tune
Combo of dsg+ecu tune


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Hessen7R said:


> First I've heard and I've had two DSGs with no problem. Touch wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, on both my old (8P) and my current (8V) A3, and I am contemplating another A4, which now comes with DSG too, for my wife.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

RGT03 said:


> So why did the DSG's give out? It's only one of 5 things:
> 
> Factory defect
> Ecu tune
> ...


fixed that for you


----------



## RGT03 (Jan 16, 2017)

If the DSG is that fragile that's a shame.


----------



## mtbarr64 (Feb 21, 2017)

RGT03 said:


> If the DSG is that fragile that's a shame.


I don't think it is because it is fragile. I would suggest the mods done exceed the design specs and are causing failures.

Manufacturers are not over-engineering equipment these days. It is to spec to save $$$.

You up the input power and wonder why it fails, really?


----------



## staind_hp (May 10, 2001)

I would like to know how many time the OP used launch control. My guess is it's a high number and directly related to the failure. I commend the OP on his attitude and acceptance of the consequences. I am however very curious of how this turns out and would like to know the OPs definition of driving the car hard.


----------



## RGT03 (Jan 16, 2017)

mtbarr64 said:


> I don't think it is because it is fragile. I would suggest the mods done exceed the design specs and are causing failures.
> 
> Manufacturers are not over-engineering equipment these days. It is to spec to save $$$.
> 
> You up the input power and wonder why it fails, really?


I come from the Subaru community and prev owned an 07 STI. It was modded to stage 2 on stock tranny and had no issues. The transmission was famously strong for taking loads of punishment. So, no, I don't think upping power should mean destruction of the tranny - especially at stage 1. 

Reading posts like this not only ensure that I will not mod my S3, but also lead me to believe the tranny is probably not durable even with stock configuration. 

So yeah, it's a shame. I expected more from so called German engineering.


----------



## JechtR (Mar 22, 2017)

*extra info*

*MBI Exclusions

Exclusions to this policy include regular maintenance services such as tune-ups, suspension alignment, wheel balancing, filters, lubrication, coolant and fluids, spark plugs, brake pads and linings, brake shoes, and tires. Also, breakdown repairs made necessary by intentional damage, corrosion, misuse, or improper maintenance are not covered. Mechanical Breakdown Insurance coverage is in excess of coverage provided by your manufacturer's warranty. Read the policy amendment for the complete terms and conditions of this coverage.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

So many people talking **** about German engineering, this is one single case and we don't have all the facts.... I don't understand how this went south so fast with a "poorly built tranny". I'm stage 1 and had no issues, I've been tuned since 1000km, I'm at 30km now. No issues.... I drive my car harrrrd every single day. To the point I thought I would have had issues by now. I'm confident that a stage 2 would be good too without troubles.

I love the OP here, I feel like he's one of 15 people who would admit that you gotta pay to play. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RGT03 (Jan 16, 2017)

The OP should have had confidence in a stage 1 ecu and dsg tune. All I am asking is if there is more to the mods than is being presented. Instead the immediate reaction is " oh well he modded so expect things to break". This to me is nonsense unless the S3 tranny is that fickle. It's also well known that the other German brands are notorious for having mechanical issues. Audi has separated itself not only from the other German automakers but has risen above Japanese cars in reliability hence their two years running on top of consumer reports. I'm just trying to figure out the facts.


----------



## staind_hp (May 10, 2001)

RGT03 said:


> I come from the Subaru community and prev owned an 07 STI. It was modded to stage 2 on stock tranny and had no issues. The transmission was famously strong for taking loads of punishment. So, no, I don't think upping power should mean destruction of the tranny - especially at stage 1.
> 
> Reading posts like this not only ensure that I will not mod my S3, but also lead me to believe the tranny is probably not durable even with stock configuration.
> 
> So yeah, it's a shame. I expected more from so called German engineering.


You can't compare the STI trans to the DSG, they're completely different boxes. You also shouldn't spout off about German engineering either ,coming from junk Subaru with the awesome (sarcasm) EJ255 they are still tossing in the 18MY.

EX owner of 02 WRX 07 STI, and 12 WRX here btw all of which blew up and 2 grenaded transmissions in the bugeye.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok parts are ordered and shipping for rebuild.
As for how I drive, I rarely use launch control, maybe once or twice a month at a stop light for fun with someone. I just drive hard like the car has no problem doing, I don't rag or abuse it. Im 44 years old and this is my 3rd DSG car, I had built 08 R32, then built 2010 CC before the S3. Both were tuned and DSG tuned and had zero problems. 
A Kid in college , 1 in high school, house and lots of fun hobbies so This is a huge $$ hit to me at a very bad time, I thought about just storing the car for maybe 6 months and save but the wasted payments and insurance made me decide to just fix asap. I just dont have spare $12,000 around to blow on the car, im like most everyone who can afford this car, comfortable in life to play a little also. I maintain and build all my cars myself. Im lucky that at least i am able to get it fixed and things are not so tight to loose it. 

Just wanted to share with other like minded car people possible pitfalls of doing what we do to our cars. I would not take back the choices I have made with my car cause it brings me a lot of enjoyment! I will keep everyone updated on this slow process.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

APR is your problem... I don't want to start a flame war so I won't say anything else.


----------



## Hessen7R (May 2, 2016)

ZPrime said:


> APR is your problem... I don't want to start a flame war so I won't say anything else.


Your first and last statement negate each other. Well said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGT03 (Jan 16, 2017)

staind_hp said:


> You can't compare the STI trans to the DSG, they're completely different boxes. You also shouldn't spout off about German engineering either ,coming from junk Subaru with the awesome (sarcasm) EJ255 they are still tossing in the 18MY.
> 
> EX owner of 02 WRX 07 STI, and 12 WRX here btw all of which blew up and 2 grenaded transmissions in the bugeye.


Lol. Subaru is far better quality than BMW and merc. They may not be as luxurious or as techy as the latest German fleet but they have ranked high on consumer reports for many years. More so than the German brands. Facts.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Hessen7R said:


> Your first and last statement negate each other. Well said.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, if I wanted to get people all riled up I'd make much more of a stink about the problems with the first part, and then throw out my feelings about a better option... but I'm not doing that. 

(I'm poking the bear with a very long stick, I'm not running up and kicking it.)


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

RGT03 said:


> Lol. Subaru is far better quality than BMW and merc. They may not be as luxurious or as techy as the latest German fleet but they have ranked high on consumer reports for many years. More so than the German brands. Facts.


They rank high on CR for the boring-ass transpo-mobiles they put out, because those generally don't have too many problems (recent oil consumption issues and class-action suit and *entire block replacements* with the N/A 2.0 and 2.5L aside). The interiors are total garbage places to be though. My wife had a 2008 Impreza 5-dr... god it felt like crap. She now has a 2017 Forester XT, which feels _better_, but still nowhere near even VW quality, let alone Audi/BMW/Merc.

Mechanically... that remains to be seen, but it's the same 2.0T that's in the WRXs and is supposed to be pretty solid. She hates the gas mileage though... she has a heavy foot and has a hard time keeping it out of boost, plus it is bigger than her old Impreza. :facepalm:


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe just a fluke- Sometimes a turbo comes out of the factory bad, sometimes any part or combination of parts can be off, modded or not.

In for finding out the details after the service/repair and inspection.


----------



## UTGTI (Apr 9, 2010)

P-40 said:


> So many people talking **** about German engineering, this is one single case and we don't have all the facts.... I don't understand how this went south so fast with a "poorly built tranny". I'm stage 1 and had no issues, I've been tuned since 1000km, I'm at 30km now. No issues.... I drive my car harrrrd every single day. To the point I thought I would have had issues by now. I'm confident that a stage 2 would be good too without troubles.
> 
> I love the OP here, I feel like he's one of 15 people who would admit that you gotta pay to play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


people love negative drama. no one on any forum (very rarely) states...."update on my DSG, it's doing amazing"...but one bad comment and poof, it's a POS. 



Trade-N-Games said:


> Ok parts are ordered and shipping for rebuild.
> As for how I drive, I rarely use launch control, maybe once or twice a month at a stop light for fun with someone. I just drive hard like the car has no problem doing, I don't rag or abuse it. Im 44 years old and this is my 3rd DSG car, I had built 08 R32, then built 2010 CC before the S3. Both were tuned and DSG tuned and had zero problems.
> A Kid in college , 1 in high school, house and lots of fun hobbies so This is a huge $$ hit to me at a very bad time, I thought about just storing the car for maybe 6 months and save but the wasted payments and insurance made me decide to just fix asap. I just dont have spare $12,000 around to blow on the car, im like most everyone who can afford this car, comfortable in life to play a little also. I maintain and build all my cars myself. Im lucky that at least i am able to get it fixed and things are not so tight to loose it.
> 
> Just wanted to share with other like minded car people possible pitfalls of doing what we do to our cars. I would not take back the choices I have made with my car cause it brings me a lot of enjoyment! I will keep everyone updated on this slow process.


I hope you get the car back on the road and go ahead with stage 2.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Big update coming soon. All fixed and want to get some miles on it before big update. I had shop install APR new upgrade Clutch packs and high torque program. Transmission dropped and new stuff installed. At same time I had APR downpipe installed and finished up with Stage 2 tune. All those parts and labor around $4500. I have drove a few hundred miles and the car is amazing. I have not tried launch control yet. I will give full review soon.


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Big update coming soon. All fixed and want to get some miles on it before big update. I had shop install APR new upgrade Clutch packs and high torque program. Transmission dropped and new stuff installed. At same time I had APR downpipe installed and finished up with Stage 2 tune. All those parts and labor around $4500. I have drove a few hundred miles and the car is amazing. I have not tried launch control yet. I will give full review soon.


:thumbup:

Good to hear!! Please keep us updated!


----------



## JechtR (Mar 22, 2017)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Big update coming soon. All fixed and want to get some miles on it before big update. I had shop install APR new upgrade Clutch packs and high torque program. Transmission dropped and new stuff installed. At same time I had APR downpipe installed and finished up with Stage 2 tune. All those parts and labor around $4500. I have drove a few hundred miles and the car is amazing. I have not tried launch control yet. I will give full review soon.


Awesome, can't wait to hear the remedy!!!!!!


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Big update coming soon.


so were the original clutches fried?


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

RGT03 said:


> I come from the Subaru community and prev owned an 07 STI. It was modded to stage 2 on stock tranny and had no issues. The transmission was famously strong for taking loads of punishment. So, no, I don't think upping power should mean destruction of the tranny - especially at stage 1.
> 
> Reading posts like this not only ensure that I will not mod my S3, but also lead me to believe the tranny is probably not durable even with stock configuration.
> 
> So yeah, it's a shame. I expected more from so called German engineering.


Don't buy a German cars (Audi) if that is that you are afraid off. It is not normal to have a catastrophic failure on Stage I but to be fair and accurate we would have to account for ever single Audi S3/GOLF R out there and see how many are running Stage I and had DSG catastrophic failures then make some calculations and see what the a real percentage is.

We have to pick out battles here. The Subaru might have a "bullet proof" transmission but how about the piston rings? how about the fuel starvation on Cylinder #1? This is just an unfortunate incident that happened to him. :beer:


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Big update coming soon. All fixed and want to get some miles on it before big update. I had shop install APR new upgrade Clutch packs and high torque program. Transmission dropped and new stuff installed. At same time I had APR downpipe installed and finished up with Stage 2 tune. All those parts and labor around $4500. I have drove a few hundred miles and the car is amazing. I have not tried launch control yet. I will give full review soon.


So just like I told you originally on the first page you went and assumed the $12000 quote from the dealer. The dealers will try their typical crook approach(remove and replace the whole transmission). I insinuated that you would had a few more feasible and financially sound options (used transmission, repaired transmission). 

It made no sense to spent $12000 to buy a transmission. I am happy that you got the whole situation resolved for a small fraction(just the way I expected)


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

ZPrime said:


> APR is your problem... I don't want to start a flame war so I won't say anything else.


This. 👆🏼 :thumbup:


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Big update coming soon. All fixed and want to get some miles on it before big update. I had shop install APR new upgrade Clutch packs and high torque program. Transmission dropped and new stuff installed. At same time I had APR downpipe installed and finished up with Stage 2 tune. All those parts and labor around $4500. I have drove a few hundred miles and the car is amazing. I have not tried launch control yet. I will give full review soon.


So how bout that big update ? details!!


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

the lack of an update gives the impression that all is not well with the dsg.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

eXcelon53 said:


> This. 👆🏼 :thumbup:


 UM :thumbup:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Just been Busy driving and loving the S3.
Update! Everything is perfect. Read below for more info.
The new APR clutch plates and the tune are working perfect. The old stock plates went bad most likely from overheat and low fluid. I highly recommend checking fluid sooner if you have any tune done.
First off I am now running the high torque tune, and APR latest updates to the tune. In "D" under normal to little gas as we all know it shifts to soon still like its supposed to and now it shifts hard/firm, I dont like it much. Im ok with this since im in "S" most of the time. 
I did APR downpipe at same time and went stage 2 tune as well and there is zero signs of clutch slipping and it is amazing shifting through the gears. Fast, firm and perfect. I have only done a few launch control and it is almost unreal now the speed of this car. I was wanting to do update after I went and ran at drag strip but everyone needed update sooner.

I will be making new video soon of the car, it sounds like a different car with downpipe. Check out my Youtube channel when you can.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgNdxICxmTyFVrSmgCWtNEA


----------



## radbaldguy (Feb 23, 2016)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Just been Busy driving and loving the S3.
> Update! Everything is perfect.


Thanks for the update. Really glad it worked out well for you without the need for replacing the entire DSG. The dealership should be ashamed of recommending a replacement DSG without looking any deeper; even if they (appropriately) weren't going to cover it under warranty, it's absurd to just suggest replacing the entire unit instead of troubleshooting what's really wrong.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

that's so awesome it was just the clutches! thanks for the update.


----------

